# Crabbing VA beach area



## Meehan47

Hello,

I will be traveling to VA beach this Sun-Wed with my wife and one year old. I am looking to do something other than sitting on the beach. I was thinking of bringing my rod (which I might do) or thought about maybe crabbing. I will be staying at the Sheraton on Atlantic Ave. I've never been there before and could use some pointers as to where to go. Any info would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## ORF Pete

I would go to one of the area piers for crabbing. VB Pier will be closest to you, and Lynnhaven is not that far away down Shore Dr. I think you will have more luck there drop-net crabbing than using a chicken neck on a string from shore if that's what you were plannin on. If you fish the beach you'll need a 10day temp saltwater license that is $10. $1 a day isn't too bad, and it'll be cheaper than $8-10 at the pier every day.


----------



## Meehan47

Thanks for the reply......I will probably just do that.


----------



## f210

ORF Pete said:


> I would go to one of the area piers for crabbing. VB Pier will be closest to you, and Lynnhaven is not that far away down Shore Dr. I think you will have more luck there drop-net crabbing than using a chicken neck on a string from shore if that's what you were plannin on. If you fish the beach you'll need a 10day temp saltwater license that is $10. $1 a day isn't too bad, and it'll be cheaper than $8-10 at the pier every day.


:fishing: How's the crabbing at Lynnhaven Pier, anyone? How about Ocean view pier? Is it too early?


----------



## Tom Powers

You can also go to the Narrows and crab there. The Narrows is in First Landing state Park on the land side. Go to 64th street turn away from the ocean. At the end of the street is the entrance to the park. Pay the parking fee and drive to the end of the road. Adequate parking restrooms and a beach that you can fish/crab from. The Narrows is the waterway between Broad Bay and Linkhorn bay.


----------



## seahunt21

They were slaying the crabs at lynnhaven last weekend.


----------



## f210

seahunt21 said:


> They were slaying the crabs at lynnhaven last weekend.


Thanks for the reply. Are there any size to them? I am thinking the water might be too dirty in the pier because of the rain but I am really thinking about going early next week. Hope the water is not too dirty by then.


----------



## Tom Powers

Just remember that it is illegal to keep more than 10 dark sponge crabs per bu. until after June 30. 

"Dark sponge crab" means the adult female hard crab which has extruded her eggs on the abdomen or abdominal flap and the eggs have developed a coloration ranging from any shade of brown through black. 

Here is a link to the pictures.

http://www.mrc.state.va.us/regulations/SPONGE.JPG


----------



## f210

I do not have to look at the pictures. We never keep any sponge crabs, whatever the color. But thanks for the reminder though.


----------



## Meehan47

Thanks for all the information. If I wanted to take my wife and 1 year old, do you think the pier would be better or The Narrows? The Narrows I would use a line and net, right? Since I will only be able to go Monday morning and Tuesday morning/evening for a few hours, what would be my best bet?


----------



## Tom Powers

You can use a net and string in the water near the base of the pier so long as the wind is not from the North. You might have a better ratio of no sponge to sponge crabs at the narrows. That being said I have not been crabbing there in many many years and do not know how good it is this time of year.


----------



## jbaby36

we have been looking for this place what fish is in the water anyone knows


----------



## Tom Powers

Which water?

The Narrows holds croakers. Probably some pups and specks as well. Sand beach and bottom in front of the narrows. There is (or was a few years ago) some oyster aquaculture cages just past the boat ramp along the shore line.


----------



## Meehan47

Stopped by there yesterday. Spoke with woman inside bait shop and said they are doing really well with crabs. Took a walk on pier and saw people getting them. Planning on going tomorrow.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

Good info.
Thank you Tom.


----------



## egotrip021

*fiddler crab?*

good morning everyone!
i recently got stationed here and cant seem to find fiddler crab at any of the baitshops. could someone please give me some insight on where i would be able to catch some?


----------



## ORF Pete

Find a marshy area and go at low tide and you may find some. People are pretty secretive about where they catch their fiddlers. You're hard pressed to get such info out of people in person after chatting them up a while, much less on the internet.


----------



## egotrip021

Yea I've seen a few spots that look like they might be good, but I never see anyone else there. I just don't want to get a ticket for tearing up the land or something.


----------



## Tom Powers

The thing that you need to worry about is a ticket for trespassing. In VA landowners typically own to the low water mark.


----------



## egotrip021

Hmm good to know. The one spot I was thinking about trying too has houses near by. So that place is is probably out of the question. Well if anyone would like to share their secret spot it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## egotrip021

Or even a hint


----------



## cgill

I am going to be in Sandbridge the week of July 20th. Used to crab up near Bethany Beach when I was a kid with chicken neck and a net. Live in Kentucky now and try to get blues any chance I get. Where can I crab the old fashion way with net and string around there to take my kids? I do have a metal drop net and can I use that off a pier? Last question, is there a good place to get a bussel any where near southern Va Beach or Sandbridge? Thanks


----------



## Clintoje

egotrip021 said:


> good morning everyone!
> i recently got stationed here and cant seem to find fiddler crab at any of the baitshops. could someone please give me some insight on where i would be able to catch some?


As far as I know Rodfather off of North King Street in Hampton actually has a colony in their bait room. I'd check them out.


----------

